

Ask HN: How do you keep yourself motivated to work on an idea? - ekare

I have lots of ideas but I find myself switching from one to the other very easily. This way I will never fully commit to one idea and I&#x27;ve realized that you need at least a few years till your startup becomes truly successful.<p>I&#x27;d be grateful if the HN community could help me out and share a few techniques as to how to keep myself motivated and keep pushing on just one idea, day after day, month after month.<p>Thanks!
======
michaelpinto
Thought: Maybe the problem isn't one of staying focused, but the real issue is
a lack of deep passion for the idea?

Although maybe one thing you might do is to work on smaller ideas that can
happen in a small space of time (say a calendar month vs. a year).

------
a3n
Consider working on something smallish that will improve _your_ life. "I can't
wait until I have this!"

